# Regulador de alternador de Carro Coche Auto , para cargar baterias de 12v



## aroman (Ene 24, 2011)

Saludos a todos 

El problema es que tengo un regulador de carro que dejo de funcionar y me gustaría arreglarlo, se me ha echo imposible ya que esta totalmente quemado, y no tengo como saber los valores de muchos componentes.

De todas formas con este esquema que me cedió un amigo está resuelto el problema  aunque, agradecería otro aporte


----------



## marcelorenz (Ene 26, 2011)

de que auto estas hablando??? lo que se te rompío es el egulador de voltaje de un alternador???? si es asi el circuito que tenes tiene muy mala eficiencia para lo que queres hacer.
la carga de un alternador de auto se regula variando la alimentacion del campo o rotor del mismo, si la tension de regulacion es baja, le das un poco mas de corriente al campo, este tendra mas campo magnetico y el alternador producirá mas tension de salida, si es demasiada la tension de salida, bajara la corriente delk campo y regulará correctamente la tension de carga,

este es un esquematico de un alternador normal, fijate que el regulador controla al rotor, la salida del alternador va derecho a la bateria.








hay varior circuitos en internet de reguladores de tension para alternador


----------



## aroman (Ene 27, 2011)

De verdad, he pasado un trabajo grande con ésto, ya que de éste tema no conozco mucho y por último puse la salida del alternador al regulador que presenté antes y alimenté la batería con éste. en ésto del regulador ya he perdido 2 baterías, por lo que si tienes a mano un esquema por favor compártelo conmigo. Agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2011)

Mirá , antes estaban por todos lados los circuitos de esos reguladores de alternador , pero ahora no los encuentro , suelen llevar tres transistores , o un darlington de potencia y alguno más con un zener , y lo que hacen es darle mas o menos excitación al CAMPO del alternador , por eso no entiendo como funciona el tuyo.

 Fijate como limitás la corriente de ese campo.

Saludos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2013)

No quedó ninguna juntura buena como para ver de que tipo se trata ?

Lo mas probable es que sea un NPN o NPN Dárlington de potencia . . . .








Ver el archivo adjunto 101331


----------



## chepao (Sep 4, 2016)

Hola nomas queriendo saber si alguien me ayuda con mi *Sentra 85.*

bueno consultar si alguno sabe, yo compre un regulador externo para cambiar uno interno que se estropio. pero las letras son diferentes y no se como conectarlo, van de la siguiente manera.

el regualador interno estropeado:
B-S-L-F-E

el nuevo regulador (externo)
ING-NEUTRO-CAMPO-GND-LAMP-BAT

lo pedi para el mismo modelo de auto y mismo año, me dijeron que era ese, supongo que una linea va sin conectar pues son dos, o va unida a otra.

agrego imagen de ambos reguladores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2016)

Vamos despacio , a dónde iba conectado cada cable del viejo 

B - Batery ?
S - Stator ? 
L - Light/lamp ?
F - Field/Campo ?
E - Earth/Tierra/Ground ?


http://forum.ih8mud.com/threads/voltage-regulator-wiring-need-help.386820/

Un montón llevan E 

http://www.worldpartssupplier.com/e...E_PARTS/REGULATOR_RECTIFI/20130129/37495.html


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwikgt_7qvfOAhWJgpAKHTNMCaEQsAQIEw


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 6, 2016)

creo que seria asi, igualmente me gustaria que nos dieras el nombre del alternador, numero de parte o cualquier dato que se pueda verificar

ing      ignicion
N        neutro           el neutro es el que figura como ic, no todos los alternadores lo tienen
campo  field
gnd      tierra (-)
lamp     foco tablero
bat       positivo (+)












entonses quedaria 

b bateria +
s start    +
l lamp foco de tablero
f field campo
e earth tierra (-)


asi  hiba conectado el viejo regulador, el alternador es un hitachi.....








http://asavage.dyndns.org/Nissan/Maxima/FSM_1982/FSM_1982_EL-021-1b.jpg


----------



## chepao (Feb 19, 2017)

Hola amigos aqui queriendo saber sobre este circuito que se supone que es un regulador de carga para auto,  la cuestión es que pues lo veo muy simple y eso me asusta pero me gusta, solo de conectar ignición, tierra y campo.

pero no entiendo como van conectadas esas resistencias que he marcado con circulo rojo pues las veo asi sueltas no se como va y eso me ha confundido, 

el transistor no no lo he encontrado me dicen que es muy raro y pues ya de plano no se si servira este circuito o solo es una troliada, alguien me podria dar una manito??

podría simularlo en algún programa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

Seguramente sea para regular sin poner un preset 

Mirá yo he destapado uno y era muy elementel , un  transistor de potencia , un excitador . . .  hasta podria ser un Darlington . . .  , un zener  y algunas resistencias y capacitores.

Éste lo subí hace 4 dias 

Ver el archivo adjunto 153486


----------



## chepao (Feb 19, 2017)

mmm me gusta señor dosmetros, tenemos ignicion, campo,  y el otro que es??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2017)

Arriba a la izquierda viene del ALTERNADOR (me equivoqué)  
Arriba a la derecha , llave de contacto
Abajo al campo


----------



## chepao (Feb 20, 2017)

seria:  (arriba izquierda va a la salida del alternador?)
otra cosa el preset R4 debería ir a linea positiva? porque veo que queda suelto y no me funciona al simularlo, solo funciona al conectarlo a linea positiva

de antemano dosmetros gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2017)

De nada che 

Primero veamos que alternador tenés , hay alternadores de sólo 6 díodos (los de potencia) y están los que además tienen otros 3 díodos pequeños para el regulador


----------



## chepao (Feb 20, 2017)

jaa ya me agarraste ne curva.
pero bueno yo le he visto unos diodos así de los comunes de cilicio y otros que van en unas tipo medias lunas

seran los de cilicio esos que dices que son para el regulador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2017)

Ok , entonces si te sirve :

Ver el archivo adjunto 153486


----------



## sergiot (Feb 21, 2017)

Perdón que me meta, pero esos reguladores universales son muy baratos y faciles de conseguir en cualquier casa de electricidad de autos, los he usado en muchas ocaciones cuando el regulador original del alternador no se consigue.


----------



## chepao (Feb 21, 2017)

si pero en el salvador no consigues esos universales, solo originales y como mi carcacha es vieja ya no tienen en stock.


----------



## edh59 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hola chepao: el pot. es 10k y 0,5w .El circuito del post 9 funciona muy bien,es de una marca comercial conocida.
Saludos.


----------



## chepao (Mar 4, 2017)

Gracias edh59 no me percate de el punto antes del 5.

en fin amigos he simulado el circuito propuesto por dosmetros y pues como me funciono me he decidido a hacer su respectiva plaquita, de la cual adjunto imagen para que puedan apreciar y ayudar a corregir algún error, pues recuerden que soy novato en esto jeeee

el transistor mj2955 lo montare aparte en disipador el cual sera una de las tapas de la cajita que voy a construirle.

saludos amigos a todos y gracias por su apoyo.


----------



## edh59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola,te paso este circuito que lo tenía guardado en la PC.....hace tiempo lo armé.Es un regulador de voltaje para alternador con salida mosfet.Agregando diodo 1n4148 sumás 0,6v a la tensión de carga.Espero te sirva.Saludos.


----------



## chepao (Jul 20, 2017)

Amigos comentándoles, me decidí por hacer el circuito de regulador mas sencillo. pero no me ha funcionado correctamente, al meter voltaje, me marca en la salida (campo) 2.8 volts aproximadamente y casi de inmediato el voltaje empieza a caer hasta llegar a cero.
si en la entrada (ing) estoy dando toque de de corriente repetida y rápidamente por unos segundos, el voltaje a la salida logra subir hasta los 8 ó 10 volts.

ya re contra revise el circuito, y no encuentro componentes mal conectados, he revisado, los dor transistores, el zener y todo bien, que podrá ser??

también comentarles que el voltaje entre el cátodo del zener y la base del BC327 es igual al voltaje de entrada, unos 12.5v  a 13v

anexo imágenes

edito; comentarles que en las imágenes aun no había conectado el transistor darlington.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 21, 2017)

La verdad no conozco si ese circuito funciona, pero si desconectas todo lo que esta en la base de bdw menos la resistencia que va a masa, deberías tener en la salida casi lo mismo que en la entrada ya que la base estaría mas negativa que el emisor, el 327 se encargaría de cortar al bdw cuando la tensión supera los 13.8v o la que se haya fijado.


----------



## chepao (Jul 26, 2017)

aqui comentanoles que ya esta regulando, pero el transistor aunque tiene disipador calienta mucho, lo estoy probando con un ventilador, el llamado blower que va bajo el tablero de los autos.

que podra ser??


----------



## sergiot (Jul 27, 2017)

Le mediste la corriente que circula por el campo?? tendrías que hacer los calculos de potencia en base a las mediciones sobre el circuito andando y regulando según lo has dejado, puede que esté al limite, aunque es muy raro.


----------



## chepao (Jul 31, 2017)

bueno, haciendo pruebas, he desmontado el campo (rotor) del alternador, y resulta que al conectar el susodicho regulador con este, no se calienta.

bueno el rotor y el ventilador (blower) del auto son similares en sus bobinados, (eso creo)

porque calienta el regulador con el ventilador, y no calienta con el campo (rotor)?? 

alguien sabra??

perdon mi ignorancia y saludos amigos!


----------



## sergiot (Jul 31, 2017)

Por lo visto no mediste la corriente en ambos casos, no??


----------



## djyoan (Ago 4, 2017)

Aroman estre esta probado. saludos


----------



## chepao (Ago 5, 2017)

djyoan, se ve bueno funciona ese circuito? que transistores usas?


----------



## djyoan (Ago 5, 2017)

Los PNP BC557 /558 y el salida NPN C4370A 

Zener de 7.5v

Con el Potenciómetro de 4.7K ajustas el disparo a 12 V


----------



## chepao (Ago 6, 2017)

el mio, que podes ver en el post #24 me quema el diodo 1N4007


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 6, 2017)

chepao dijo:


> el mio, que podes ver en el post #24 me quema el diodo 1N4007


Quizaz el si estropia por alguna tensión reversa generada , tente canbiar por otro diodo mas valiente , ejenplo : 1N5408 (800V x 3A)
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2018)

Un "Monono" regulador de tensión con componentes discretos.


----------



## lagos (Ago 20, 2018)

djyoan dijo:


> Los PNP BC557 /558 y el salida NPN C4370A
> 
> Zener de 7.5v
> 
> Con el Potenciómetro de 4.7K ajustas el disparo a 12 V



hola, favor como se conecta este regulador gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2018)

Dos mensajes mas arriba está el diagrama con conexiones !



djyoan dijo:


> Aroman éste esta probado. saludos


----------



## lagos (Ago 20, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dos mensajes mas arriba está el diagrama con conexiones !



agradezco su respuesta *DOSMETROS, *pero no encontre donde dice como se conecta y me refiero para que cargue la bateria del carro y los datos de los transistores que faltan en la imagen que me envia son los que aparecen en posteo 30 de *djyoan, cierto.. gracias*


----------



## pandacba (Ago 20, 2018)

Pero si es muy fácil, masa a masa, el positivo al positivo y en el emisor de Q3 en la unión con el diodo alli va a la exitación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2018)

Tiene sólo 3 conexiones 

Dónde dice 14, 4 V es el positivo de la batería
Dónde dice excitación , es la excitación del alternador
Masa es masa o negativo.

Regulador de alternador de Carro Coche Auto , para cargar baterias de 12v


----------



## lagos (Ago 20, 2018)

agradezco su respuesta *pandacba , *y si cuando se maneja el tema es super facil... pero no comente que experto no soy unas cosas basicas de electronica y terminos manejo, y conecciones algunas tambien, pues mis disculpas  y lo de exitacion en mi nivel que otro termino se usa en electricidad de carros  ...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 20, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene sólo 3 conexiones
> 
> Dónde dice 14, 4 V es el positivo de la batería
> Dónde dice excitación , es la excitación del alternador
> ...



entiendo el de exitacion es el FIELD en el alternador cierto... muy amable y se le agradece


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2018)

Tornillo grande del alternador = salida
Tornillo mediano del alternador = Excitación del campo del alternador


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2018)

Hace un tiempo diseñe unos reguladores con muy pocos componentes y que funcionaba bastante bien de echo los utilizaban a menudo había unas variantes para cada tipo de conección, con la ventja que eran reparables a muy bajo costo


----------



## sergiot (Ago 22, 2018)

Ojo que conectar la alimentación del regulador del tornillo grande del alternador, 12v directo de la bateria, haría que el campo del alternador quede excitado siempre y cuando el motor no esté en marcha se estaría descargando la bateria.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 22, 2018)

Eso no es universal depende de los distintos tipos de alternadores










Por ejemplo en el catalogo de bosch de 386 pag de ellas 188 dedicadas a alternadores hay una infinidad de modelos y diferentes formas de conectarse
Al que le interese el catlogo boschi Aquí
El de Indiel por aca


----------



## lagos (Ago 28, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tornillo grande del alternador = salida
> Tornillo mediano del alternador = Excitación del campo del alternador


hola Dosmetros.. veo que al alternador hay dos cables positivos, el de la bateria y el del regulador, esos cables estan unidos en el tornillo del alternador donde dice bateria.. cierto.. gracias por su respuesta ilustrada


sergiot dijo:


> Ojo que conectar la alimentación del regulador del tornillo grande del alternador, 12v directo de la bateria, haría que el campo del alternador quede excitado siempre y cuando el motor no esté en marcha se estaría descargando la bateria.


 hola, es decir que el cable que va al field desde le regulador, debe pasar por el encendido para que al apagar el carro no haya corriente y evitar lo que comenta, cierto


----------



## pandacba (Ago 28, 2018)

Es así si no la batería se descargará en el campo


----------



## lagos (Ago 31, 2018)

*pandacba*


pandacba dijo:


> Hace un tiempo diseñe unos reguladores con muy pocos componentes y que funcionaba bastante bien de echo los utilizaban a menudo había unas variantes para cada tipo de conección, con la ventja que eran reparables a muy bajo costo




*pandacba*, de reguladores que diseñó, tiene alguno para compartir ? Gracias.



djyoan dijo:


> Aroman estre esta probado. saludos



Por favor, como probar que el proyecto del regulador en mención queda bien ensamblado.. y cómo se debe desempeñar en el vehículo, gracias


----------



## sergiot (Sep 3, 2018)

El ensamblado depende pura y exclusivamente de vos, y el desempeña se prueba sobre el vehiculo directamente haciendo todas las pruebas y mediciones normales.


----------



## lagos (Sep 3, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> El ensamblado depende pura y exclusivamente de vos, y el desempeña se prueba sobre el vehiculo directamente haciendo todas las pruebas y mediciones normales.



Sergiot, como no tengo la experiencia del tema si me gustaria saber y agradezco me comente que se espera ver y obtener de este regulador y como trabaja en el vehiculo y es tengo un inconveniente y es que en la bateria hago medicion de voltaje y mide 14v y entiendo que los electricos (bombillos, radio y demas) del carro trabajan con 12, me preocupa es 2 voltios de mas y si la bateria carga y al estar cargada deje de recibir carga y cuando baje la carga vuelva a nivelar la carga.. por sus comentarios gracias y me ayuden a disipar dudas y entender del temas.. quedo atento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Batería automotor :

10,5 V está muerta
12 V media carga
De 13,8 a 14,2 V carga completa 

Te aconsejo para la próxima vez *que comiences con la duda concreta* porque venías hace 6 post haciendo consultas inconsistentes e imposibles de responder . . .


----------



## lagos (Sep 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Batería automotor :
> 
> 10,5 V está muerta
> 12 V media carga
> ...



dosmetros, gracias lo tendre encuenta... con esos datos que me facilita.. que debo esperar del regulador cuando lo instale en el vehiculo.. y debo instalar algun elemento de proteccion por si acaso para evitar dañarlo, espero hacerme entender, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Con el motor detenido la batería puede estar cerca de los 12,5 V, con el motor en marcha y algo acelerado debe tener no mas de 14,2 V


----------



## lagos (Sep 3, 2018)

*DOSMETROS*


----------



## dionnimatos2017@gmai (Ene 19, 2022)

Buenas muchachos, tienen el diagrama de manera más clara de ese regulador por ahí?

¿Servirá para cargar una batería de 135 Amperios?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2022)

Cuál regulador?
En qué vehículo vas a usarlo?
Qué voltaje tiene?
Etc...?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2022)

Leyó el título ?

Es el regulador para el alternador de un coche carro auto automotor , quizás necesite un cargador ?


----------

